# New Era Dawns for Rail Building



## MrFSS (Feb 18, 2008)

Lines Add Tracks, Upgrade Tunnels

Full Story is *HERE*.


----------



## MStrain (Feb 18, 2008)

Keep spending that money companies! Woo hoo!!!! I think when more Americans find out how fuel efficient trains are, they might get "back on track". Thanks for that article!

MStrain


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Feb 19, 2008)

Thank you for sharing that article, MrFSS. It doesn't mention the growth of passenger rail transportation, but for a close-up look at that out here in the west, our forum friends might want to consider joining us at the Amtrak Unlimited 2nd Annual Gathering, in L.A. on the second weekend of October.


----------

